# Catching "string injured" city centre feral pigeons



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I thought I'd ask, having spent a couple of hours watching some feral pigeons with string injuries in busy city centre. Has anyone ever attempted to catch one in this situation, and how do you go about it. Yesterday, while out shopping I sat and threw some crumbs down and immediately a pigeon came down right by my feet, I saw it had string wrapped around it's curled up foot. I immediately went to a nearby store and bought a stitch unpicker and scissors, ( thanks to a thread I read by Cyro51 ). What I thought I was going to do about it I don't know. I went back to find the pigeon. Sure enough it came back down to me, tantalisingly close, but I realised that even if I could get it, what on earth could I do by myself as far as treating it there and then.

Later a I spotted a far worse one. This bird had the string wrapped around both feet so it legs were tied. I desperately wanted to help but the bird soon cottoned on that I had my eye on it and it flew up on a post, and although it's friends came down to feed, it just sat and looked down at me, so there was nothing I could do. I had to give up and come home, but I keep wondering what I could have done. My only consolation was that it could stand and feed and still flew well, so could survive.

My query is what does anyone do in this situation. Is it the done thing to try and catch a town feral, and have those of you with the experience and knowledge of treating such injuries, ever done this?

It was a pretty helpless feeling,

Amyable


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Amyable,

There are some members that go out daily to do "on the spot" pigeon foot repairs and take the worst cases home. Canaryjayne is one, Les (who seldom posts) and his partner Keiko do the same.

I will e-maik you information on how they can be caught, but pigeons with string injuris are very wary!

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Amyable,

It can be done but it takes a lot of patience, time and some skill though sometimes you get lucky. 

Cynthia mentions Canaryjane - she catches loads!!  so lets see what she has to say.

Myself - I have caught some, but some I have to "befriend" for weeks before they are comfortable getting near and then you have to be quick with that grab!!

The one with his feet together is definitely worth trying to catch, if you can. They have trouble walking often because of the restriction and hence get other injuries to their breast or wings where they are using these parts of their bodies to get along. BUt when they can fly, it does make it harder. I find its very often luck that you catch them.

There's no feeling finer than catching an injured or sick pigeon. 

I would add though, if the string/wire is embedded deeply you may need to seek veterinary or wildlife help to remove the string as often an infection has set in and they will need antibiotics plus there is a risk of bleeding. Really its only the ones, where the skin isn't broken, there is no swelling and no lack of colour ( pink/red) to the feet that you can assist with the picker and then let go.

Thanks for looking out for them - they all need all the help they can get.

Tania xx


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Yes, having read Cyro51's post on string injuries, I realised that I ran the risk of making things worse with the risk of infection should the string be really inbedded. I'll have to go to the shops with a box in future in case I need to take the bird home for attention !

It did cross my mind yesterday that I might have to make the choice between the bird and my shopping bags if I got the chance to grab the bird. I wouldn't rate the chances of my bags still being there when I went back for them !!

Amyable


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Amyable,

A shopping bag is an excellent pigeon carrier! I was in Sheffield once when I spotted a pigeon with a broken wing. I had a shopping bag full of documents, but I managed to redistribute them and had a 7 hour train journey with this poor pigeon in my bag. My greatest fear was that someone might crush against the bag, but we made it home without incident or discovey. The pigeon made a full recovery.


Cynthia


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Amyable, You can definitely make a difference by catching string injury piggies. It does help though if there is a wildlife rescue that would provide antibiotics often needed for string injury piggies. Also sometimes the string is very hard to remove especially if it's fishing line.

You have bought your seam splitter and scissors, all you need is an antiseptic wound spray and I carry a small towel. I also carry a shopping bag which I can close should I have to take the piggie home. Some string injuries I work on for a day or so. Some can be done straight away and freed. Some piggies need time to get their feet better and often need a course of antibiotics and often need feeding up for a week or so until they are strong again.They become weak because finding food is more of a struggle, and they are more wary of humans.

Some piggies feet need toes removed because they are so very bad.I am lucky because I take mine to Wildcare and they can do this and also rehab the piggie in their aviaries until they are fully recovered. Often the piggie
needs other treatment too. It would be wonderful if you could find a rescue place that would take string injuries.

If not you have to do your best. Please see all the other string injury posts on this site. What I know comes from reading them.

When I go out catching string injury piggies, sometimes it may take a few weeks, sometimes that day.
I take a huge bag of seed throw some down and observe which piggie needs catching. I then drop the seed over the piggies head that needs to be caught and the others crowd around trying to get the seed and I bend my knees, and very quickly grab the piggie with each hand over each wing. I then wrap the piggie in the towel covering piggies head and sit down. I place the piggie on its back but keeping its head up right between my knees. The piggie tends not too struggle and then you can get to work removing the string. I think this is the way pdpbison (Phil)explained how to do it.

The more you catch, the more confident you become and then you catch more.
Sometimes throwing a coat over the piggie helps. I have also tried a net. For me the best way is by using two hands.Once you have caught the piggie, if the legs are tied together, cut the line/thread immediately, so if the piggie gets away he has mobility.

I also find it is easier if piggie is cornered. Once you catch piggie and put him in your bag, he will settle down very quickly. You may have to take piggie home to remove the string as it is often embedded. Make sure you have a magnifying glass or strong reading glasses as sometimes you can think all the string has been removed when it is still there(especially if it's fishing line) Put some antiseptic cream or wound spray on afterwards.

If you still have my phone number give me a call. I can explain better speaking to you. Infact I could talk all day about this subject. Not so good trying to explain using keyboard.Also check out Larry's, phil's, and pidgey's posts!
Good Luck and let us know how you get on!!!!

Jayne


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I seem to recall Cynthia and I going home from a feeding expedition one day with a pidge in a Tesco bag, or similar .. in fact we may have even got two of 'em that day. 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is a really nice, informative thread for all of us.

Thanks to all.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks, that info about how to catch a bird, will be very helpful. I'm sure, as you said Canaryjayne, it becomes easier the more you do. I have to admit that it was as much being aware of people watching, that made me hesitant to try. I don't go into the centre too often, so next time I go I'll make sure I have all the things with me I need just in case.

(My internet connection is very unreliable at the moment, so if I don't appear to reply straight away, please excuse me, it's not that I've given up !!).

Amyable


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Amyable, Look forward to hearing how you get on. Post when you can. 


John, those Tesco bags do come in handy, don't they!!!

Jayne


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*'Tesco Bags'*

Hi All,

I've started re-cycling my Tescos bags, seems I've got another use for them now !

Cynthia, did you make another 7 hour journey back to release the pigeon once it had recovered !

John, after the thread regarding coming back from Tescos without the shopping I'd gone for, I hope you didn't open the bag with the pigeons in and think it was dinner !! 

Amyable


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Cynthia, did you make another 7 hour journey back to release the pigeon once it had recovered !


No, they were in the process of completely redeveloping Sheffield Railway station, where I found the pigeon. By the time she was able to fly again the whole place was unrecognisable and not pigeon friendly. So I released her in the pedestrianised area of my city centre with two others that I had found there and that had been in the aviary with her.

Cynthia


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

What type of seed are you throwing down?
Our bird flew from its loft-neighbors think it is in their yard, if so, time
is critical--far too many hawks. I need someone to come up with a list of things that I need to do besides leave the loft open just waiting for it
to think about flying home--I posted on feral pigeons of this site too. Can anyone give me a list on all the things that I need to do. If the pigeon is at these neighbors house--I am not thinking clearly because the bird got away from me--I blame myself that is my problem, but please help--and I need some clear thinking people to help me be proactive-we are putting out fliers, listings in paper etc, but, it isn't enough. HELP.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you have introduced your pigeon to raw (not roasted) peanuts they should tempt him down, otherwise offer him whatever seed goes first from his bowl.

Good luck!

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

I wish people would finally come to realize that peanuts whether raw or roasted, are dangerous to birds. Aflatoxin is the poison produced by aspergillus and one infected peanut in a batch is enough to kill birds.

http://www2.dpi.qld.gov.au/fieldcrops/3027.html


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I wish people would finally come to realize that peanuts whether raw or roasted, are dangerous to birds. Aflatoxin is the poison produced by aspergillus and one infected peanut in a batch is enough to kill birds


Not everyone is a s stupid as you appear to imply, PP. Anything that has been poorly stored is dangerous to feed birds, including maize which can also be infected by aflatoxin. In fact I believe that all grains can be affected.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aflatoxin

The Royal Society for the Protection of Birds has been in existence for years and are the bird experts in the UK. They recommend peanuts...in fact they sell peanuts that are suitable for birds. That is why we use *aflatoxin free peanuts*.

Cynthia


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Cynthia. I can stop using ham sandwiches now. Pijies don't seem to like them, no matter how much mayo I put on them.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Thanks Cynthia. I can stop using ham sandwiches now. Pijies don't seem to like them, no matter how much mayo I put on them.


That's because they are afraid of catching trichinosis.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Cynthia,
I'm not calling anyone stupid. Maybe the food standards are higher where you are but I've yet to see a package of peanuts in a store that is labeled aflatoxin free and frankly, the packages of peanuts that I do see don't look so great.
I know what I'm talking about for my neck of the woods and am relieved to hear that you can get them. You can't assume that the standards of food are the same everywhere and I would rather not use them at all than to take a chance.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Well you learned something today; If you can't get aflatoxin free peanuts
DON'T TRY HAM SANDWICHES

The Pijies ignore you, and people look at you funny.


Trust me.

I know.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Alvin, it's a pig eat pig world! Of_ course _the pigeons ignore you! But I would have expected some of the people to take advantage.

Cynthia


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

After all the work I did cutting off the crusts and everything..(ungrateful buggers)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> ungrateful buggers


__________________


The people or the pigeons? 

Pethaps you should try Quorn... or corn. I love Quorn!

Cynthia


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

peanuts? i didnt know they were bad to feed to pigeons. thats the only way i can catch some injured's, coaxing them with peanuts.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> peanuts? *i didnt know they were bad to feed to pigeons*. thats the only way i can catch some injured's, coaxing them with peanuts.


I don't recall it ever being an issue Moxie, as long as they are given sparingly. And only raw peanuts. 

Cindy


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

i buy raw peanuts for the squirrells around here, but i've only seen shelled raw peanuts? Do they sell unshelled raw peanuts? I know a guy downtown that feeds roasted peanuts all the time to them.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> i buy raw peanuts for the squirrells around here, but i've only seen shelled raw peanuts?
> 
> *Do they sell unshelled raw peanuts*?
> 
> I know a guy downtown that feeds roasted peanuts all the time to them.


That I don't know Moxie. My guys don't care so much for peanuts so I don't buy them. 

Perhaps a health food store has them unshelled. 

Cindy


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi All,

In the feral flock that I have adopted I have had the opportunity to remove string from three of the birds. Fortunately, the string was loose enough that no damage to the bird's feet had been done. I carry a pair of small scissors and a small tweezers just in case I spot a bird in need. Catching the pigeon has been, so far, very easy for me. I just drop a pile of grain at my feet so as to not scatter it around and when the birds dive in for it, I reach down and pick up the affected bird. They get in such a pile up that it could not get away even if saw me reaching for it. It has worked three times so far. Lucky for me and the pigeons, I guess.


----------

